# Trading breakouts



## BenW (4 February 2006)

Does anyone use or have used in the past "breakouts" as a form of a buy signal? (the green arrow is the 2nd of JAN) The first trading day of that month


----------



## GreatPig (4 February 2006)

Ben,

Welcome to ASF.

I would guess lots of people. I think breakout trading is a common technique.

Take a look at this thread.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## weird (5 February 2006)

Interesting chart, I do not see the entry signal corresponding from a daily signal, perhaps from weekly ?

Not sure how you would have traded that, using a typical trailing stop you would have lost alot of your proft too (though there never seemed too much on table anyhow). Not that individual trades matter much, just looking at this particular example.


----------

